# Snails



## David Baxter PhD (May 28, 2010)

*Snail Joke #1*
A turtle gets mugged by a gang of snails. Cop is interviewing the turtle afterwards, still at the scene. Turtle still flustered. Cop asks, "Just start at the beginning."

"I don't know," says the turtle. "It all happened so fast."

*Snail Joke #2*
Guy opens his front door and grabs the paper off the porch. There's a snail on it. He gives a flick of the wrist, and the snail sails off the porch into the garden.

Three weeks later there's a knock at the door. Guy answers. It's the snail.

Snail says, "What was that all about?"


----------



## Andy (May 29, 2010)

mg:Turtle was mugged?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 29, 2010)

It was bound to happen...


----------



## Daniel (May 29, 2010)

Of course, with her black belt in the secret arts, she mugged the mugger back three weeks later


----------

